# Who in ND is known for their fish taxidermy skills?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a good, I should say excellent taxidermist that secializes in fish in ND. Price is not an issue. I called Dakota Taxidermy and they said that their fish secialist is not taking skin mounts at the time he so backed up. Any other ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This was somewhat answered in the Bass Forum I believe when they were discussing the new state record bass and it's subsequent mount.

Ryan


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Take your fish to Bill Kitzman in West Fargo.


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

Jamie Risovi, New Rockford, ND. Wins national competitions all the time and does excellent work on fish or animals.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Take your fish to Bill Kitzman in West Fargo.


Second.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Waynes Taxidermy, Lakota Nd. Wayne Zespy is a master taxidermist and (imho) the best in No Dak.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Boondock-

FOr what your soon to be getting mounted you definitley need to bring this to a professional. Trust Me!!

I know these guys are out of state but you definitely need to check these guys out as they are the best in the country when it comes to mounts/replicas for your species. They may even cut you a deal just to be able to work on it :wink: You will not be dissapointed.

http://laxreproductions.com/index.shtml

http://www.fittantereplicas.com/muskie.shtml

Madison.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Bill Kitzman
16 Center St W Fgo
701-282-0267

J & K Taxidermy Inc
(Jodi Slusher)
Highway 81 South Fgo
701-588-4179


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For fish, I believe Bill Kitzman is one of the best. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Another one you could try is Anderson Taxidermy is Deerwood, MN.. This guy also specializes in big fish mounts.. Again he's not local but is very good for this species.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Dont leave us hanging, what are you getting mounted?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

boondock..Are you holding the new muskie record???????


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> boondock..Are you holding the new muskie record???????


 :withstupid:

46lbs. 8oz.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Waynes Taxidermy, Lakota Nd. Wayne Zespy is a master taxidermist and (imho) the best in No Dak.


Second that Rick. Got a walleye done by Zespy and couldn't be happier.


----------

